# Atlantis going to reissue these Classics



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

The Big horned Sheep,White tail Deer,Gladiator,sparticus,Crusader,Blackbeard and Captain kidd


----------



## oliver (Jan 11, 2005)

I can't wait!! I had all of these in 1966. It will be good to see these again.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

oliver said:


> I can't wait!! I had all of these in 1966. It will be good to see these again.


Same here and now watch a Flood of the Originals popup on ebay:jest:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Atlantis is definately a company on my radar! They are doing what Moebius has done and also Polar Lights did back in the day and getting some of the Aurora classics re-issued!

If you are a model builder...this is exactly what we are looking for...why pay big $$ for an Aurora kit if you are going to build it anyway?!!

LOVE IT!!!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Atlantis is definately a company on my radar! They are doing what Moebius has done and also Polar Lights did back in the day and getting some of the Aurora classics re-issued!
> 
> If you are a model builder...this is exactly what we are looking for...why pay big $$ for an Aurora kit if you are going to build it anyway?!!
> 
> ...


Bob you took the words right outta of my mouth:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Franz (Apr 17, 2009)

This is fantastic news! More shelving units will be required both for display and storage of multiple copies of most of these kits. 

Must win lotto now, so I can spend most of my waking hours building models!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I've never bought a kit just to say I have the kit in a box on my shelf. In fact I take a picture of the box and scan the instructions and then discard them after my build is complete. I buy to build and display what I built. Saying that I do have a geeky preference for kits and am not interested in wildlife kits. I like scifi, classic horror, real space, some WW2 aircraft and custom cars like Big Daddy designs. The Atlantis pirates may be on my list and maybe Zorro but dinos (even though I loved dinos as a kid) and wildlife aren't. But I do enjoy seeing a good build like you guys do with them.

Bob K.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Gladiator,sparticus,Crusader,Blackbeard and Captain kidd are all on my list!.. especialy the two pirate kits!!.... been after those two for years.. come on Atlantis!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Yes, The Boys at atlantis are quite commited to getting out as much product as they can, that can be repopped of whats left of Aurora to repop, plus a few new kits of thier own...but keep in mind that these kits do take time to produce...so far, they havent disapponted...and they dont intend to! :thumbsup:

Z
*


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Looking forward to getting all of these when they become available, great stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

Great news.
Any chance they'll reissue The Three Musketeers?


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

bqeman said:


> Great news.
> Any chance they'll reissue The Three Musketeers?


Good question! I would go for a set of those too, I was also hoping to see a reissue of the Lone Ranger as well.

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*The three musketeers at this time, are not on the production list...but, then again...anything is possible..


Z
*


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Maybe Atlantis will issue the Ghost of Castel Mare LOLOL


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> Maybe Atlantis will issue the Ghost of Castel Mare LOLOL


*LMFAO*


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

But back to the topic.I like to see them reissue one Aurora kit that has been a thorn in the rear and that is the Vamp kit with the Dressing table and mirror:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I asked Atlantis about the Castle Creatures a while ago and they told me that
those molds no longer exist and would have to be reverse engineered...
and at that time there were no plans concerning either the Vampire or the Frog...
Mcdee


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

So where's their web site? How does one get in contact with them?


----------



## Dazed (Jan 6, 2008)

www.atlantis-models.com


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I hope they reissue the remaining wildlife series kit and here are my originals that builtup while back


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well Dan, once again gorgeous builds for sure. As I said earlier, personally I'm not really interested in wildlife models but I do enjoy seeing them well done and yours are extremely well done. Thanks for letting us see what the folks who pick these new models up from Atlantis can expect if they put the effort into the build.

Bob K.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

rkoenn said:


> Well Dan, once again gorgeous builds for sure. As I said earlier, personally I'm not really interested in wildlife models but I do enjoy seeing them well done and yours are extremely well done. Thanks for letting us see what the folks who pick these new models up from Atlantis can expect if they put the effort into the build.
> 
> Bob K.


No problem Bob and appreciate the compliments.The only one that gave me a problem building up was the Black Beauty the seams on that sucker are a really pain to deal with:freak:.But if Atlantis reissues it hopefully they will correct that problem.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't believe in ghosts.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> Maybe Atlantis will issue the Ghost of Castel Mare LOLOL


I don't believe in ghosts...anymore.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

*Black Beauty*

Hello we will not be doing Black Beauty as Revell Monogram has this tool in the inventory. Maybe they will do it, they are currently using it for the gold knight.
Pete


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I wonder what scale the Thouroughbred Horse is exactly.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The thoroughbred is smaller than the Black Beauty/Confederate Raider/Gold Knight horse


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

rkoenn said:


> Well Dan, once again gorgeous builds for sure. As I said earlier, personally I'm not really interested in wildlife models but I do enjoy seeing them well done and yours are extremely well done. Thanks for letting us see what the folks who pick these new models up from Atlantis can expect if they put the effort into the build.
> 
> Bob K.


Holy cow! Those are beautiful, Dan. The White Stallion is exactly as it should be.:thumbsup: I only hope mine comes close. 
I forget how great all these kits were, also great news about the Gold Knight!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Let's see....
Zorro this year
Big Frankie a while ago
Coming up:
Blackbeard
Captain Kidd
The Dark Shadows Figures

After all's said and done what's a figure kit fanatic to do for a Grail kit?

I'm down to Tonto and Tarzan. Man its a great era for modeling


----------



## Molemento Pete (Mar 27, 2002)

Gorgeous work on all these build-ups. I always felt these kits were under-appreciated as the sculpts on them are fantastic. Really looking forward to the larger size black bear kit.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks again guys for the compliments on my buidups.
Xsavio the thoroughbred is 1/12 scale
the Blackbear 1/12 scale
Black Beauty 1/8 scale
White tail deer 1/8 scale
American Buffalo 1/16 scale
White Stallion 1/12 scale
the cougar with Fawn is 1/8 scale
Big horned sheep is 1/12 scale
There was suppose to be a Grizzly bear add to the line along with a big moose kit.But instead Aurora scrapped the idea of doing a moose and got as far as the sculpt and the Grizzly bear well he became the cave bear for the prehistoric line of kits.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Jimmy B said:


> Let's see....
> Zorro this year
> Big Frankie a while ago
> Coming up:
> ...


Jimmy they can reissue this one and a fav in my collection


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Dan, those were the most beautiful build-ups on the wildlife kits I've ever seen! FINALLY I got to see what the Big-Horn Sheep looks like finished! I can't wait for Atlantis to pop that one out...and hopefully the Cougar as well! :thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

deadmanincfan said:


> Dan, those were the most beautiful build-ups on the wildlife kits I've ever seen! FINALLY I got to see what the Big-Horn Sheep looks like finished! I can't wait for Atlantis to pop that one out...and hopefully the Cougar as well! :thumbsup:


Thanks there sweet kits to buildup and paintup.I be looking forward to getting them all when they are released specially the bighorned ram:thumbsup:


----------

